# Will Windows 7 ever see a Service Pack 2 update like XP got before Vista came out?



## Phusius (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wondering, since Win 8 is coming out soon and I have no intention of upgrading.  Be nice if Microsoft still gives a nice large update again.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2012)

Most likely... There is no date though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2012)

I dunno, they only release Service Packs when there is something big they want to change.  Windows 8 represents that "something big."

If there is a Service Pack 2 coming, there's nothing online about it so it probably wouldn't happen until at least 2013.


----------



## Drone (Aug 11, 2012)

XP didn't get its SP4, Vista didn't get its SP3. Most likely 7 won't have SP2. They're too busy with 8, plus they already have something for Windows 9.

Windows 7 SP1 wasn't anything special anyway (mostly Tuesday patches/fixes).


----------



## Frick (Aug 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> XP didn't get its SP4, Vista didn't get its SP3. Most likely 7 won't have SP2. They're too busy with 8, plus they already have something for Windows 9.



SP3 for XP was released more than a year after Vista came out. It'll probably depend on how well Win8 does.


----------



## D007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> XP didn't get its SP4, Vista didn't get its SP3. Most likely 7 won't have SP2. They're too busy with 8, plus they already have something for Windows 9.
> 
> Windows 7 SP1 wasn't anything special anyway (mostly Tuesday patches/fixes).



Yea because God forbid they ever fix anything "before" they move onto the next thing.. Win 7 still has browser and video issues that are unacceptable from what I have seen.
Me pay for win 8? Not even.. Just end up with another unfinished, unpolished turd of an OS..


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

D007 said:


> Win 7 still has browser and video issues that are unacceptable from what I have seen.



What browser and video issues?


----------



## D007 (Aug 12, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> What browser and video issues?



Same as I've always had..lol.. Sometimes firefox bluescreens on 1st load.. sometimes flash crashes and stalls, plays badly in general, runs waay to heavy on resources.. I swear I had better video performance on XP.. No joke..


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

D007 said:


> Same as I've always had..lol.. Sometimes firefox bluescreens on 1st load.. sometimes flash crashes and stalls, plays badly in general, runs waay to heavy on resources.. I swear I had better video performance on XP.. No joke..



So you have a bunch of problems with buggy 3rd part apps and want to blame Windows...gotcha.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2012)

Win 8 is service pack 2


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Win 8 is service pack 2



No its not. Since when has a Service pack ever brought a complete GUI overall?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No its not. Since when has a Service pack ever brought a complete GUI overall?



Jesus christ the amount of ego's on this site now baffles me, take a joke will ya


----------



## zenlaserman (Aug 12, 2012)

*WHOOOSH

That's the sound of that one going right over nvidiaintelftw's head.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Jesus christ the amount of ego's on this site now baffles me, take a joke will ya







zenlaserman said:


> *WHOOOSH
> 
> That's the sound of that one going right over nvidiaintelftw's head.



better believe it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Jesus christ the amount of ego's on this site now baffles me, take a joke will ya



TO be fair it's extremely hard to tell when people are joking.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2012)

Frick said:


> TO be fair it's extremely hard to tell when people are joking.



Sometimes yeah it can be difficult. But in this case he even winked after the statement  and it sounded like sarcasm. 

There should be a font or something that sarcastic remarks are written in so we know for sure


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2012)

zenlaserman said:


> *WHOOOSH
> 
> That's the sound of that one going right over nvidiaintelftw's head.



Now that I look back on it you're right...



nvidiaintelftw said:


> better believe it.



forgiveness.....



Frick said:


> TO be fair it's extremely hard to tell when people are joking.



True, that's why I add emoticons but still hard to tell



manofthem said:


> Sometimes yeah it can be difficult. But in this case he even winked after the statement  and it sounded like sarcasm.
> 
> 
> There should be a font or something that sarcastic remarks are written in so we know for sure



Thanking you & I agree


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2012)

windows 8


----------



## zenlaserman (Aug 12, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> better believe it.



Oh I do.  The irony of the whole matter is it's hard for me to take someone with a username like yours seriously 



Frick said:


> TO be fair it's extremely hard to tell when people are joking.



That's relative and subjective to whether you have a sense of humor or not.  We won't get into culture differences tho 



Lionheart said:


> Now that I look back on it you're right...



I know.  But I'm probably biased, too.



> True, that's why I add emoticons but still hard to tell



Emoticons do not substitute for a lack of a sense of humor - they are simply an intensifier (ie: smurf all of you smurfing smurfs) - nor do they alleviate one's own insecurities on said lack of humor.  I could be reading too far on it, but I smurfing doubt it


----------



## mtosev (Aug 12, 2012)

D007 said:


> Same as I've always had..lol.. Sometimes firefox bluescreens on 1st load.. sometimes flash crashes and stalls, plays badly in general, runs waay to heavy on resources.. I swear I had better video performance on XP.. No joke..


have you tried turning off GPU acceleration in FF? try this


I have a similar issue with IE.


------------------------------------------------------
i don't think win 7 will get a SP2 as currently there isn't anything wrong with win 7. no reports of any kind of strange issues or that the OS itself isn't stable


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

Drone said:


> Windows 7 SP1 wasn't anything special anyway (mostly Tuesday patches/fixes).


Dynamic Memory and RemoteFX are completely new in Service Pack 1.  They were not released as a separate download ever.  Both changed significant hardware stacks.

Remember, Service Packs are mostly for the corporate environment to make IT's life easier.  They mostly only include the updates corporations require in their clients/servers.

From Notable Changes in Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1.doc.


WINDOWS SERVER 2008 R2:
-Dynamic memory for Hyper-V (allows the host machine to pool memory and send it to the virtual machine that needs it most)

-Microsoft RemoteFX (allows graphics-intense applications to be virtualized)

-Enhancements to scalability and high availability when using DirectAccess

-Support for Managed Service Accounts (MSAs) in secure branch office scenarios

-Support for increased volume of authentication traffic on domain controllers connected to high-latency networks

-Enhancements to Failover Clustering with Storage


WINDOWS 7:
-Additional support for communication with third-party federation services

-Improved HDMI audio device performance

-Corrected behavior when printing mixed-orientation XPS documents


BOTH:
-Change to behavior of “Restore previous folders at logon” functionality

-Enhanced support for additional identities in RRAS and IPsec

-Support for Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX)

-Improved Support for Advanced Format (512e) Storage Devices


----------



## Drone (Aug 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Dynamic Memory and RemoteFX are completely new in Service Pack 1.  They were not released as a separate download ever.  Both changed significant hardware stacks.



Gosh. Don't spread false information. Microsoft RemoteFX and Dynamic Memory were introduced for Win2k8r2 sp1, not for 7 sp1.

And anyway Microsoft RemoteFX for Windows 2008 R2 is _totally unnecessary_. In most cases users don't "NEED" to be able to go to youtube or some other media-rich sites at their terminals. Why would anyone on Earth waste their servers' resources at "Charlie Bit My Finger" or "Rickroll".


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 12, 2012)

Nearly 50% of the posts in this thread is not about the thread topic. Including this one. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Drone said:


> Gosh. Don't spread false information. Microsoft RemoteFX and Dynamic Memory were introduced for Win2k8r2 sp1, not for 7 sp1.



I'm pretty sure he meant it was new for Windows 7.


----------



## Drone (Aug 12, 2012)

Frick said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant it was new for Windows 7.



Re-read my post then. It was impleneted for Windows 2008 R2 not Windows 7. *le sigh*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

Drone said:


> Win2k8r2 sp1, not for 7 sp1.


Service Pack 1 for Server 2008 R2 and Windows 7 are the same:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842


> windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe - This application installs Sp1 to a 64-bit machine running *Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2*



Just like how Server 2008 service packs also apply to Windows Vista.


RemoteFX applies to both operating systems:


			
				Noteable Changes said:
			
		

> To use RemoteFX, the virtualization server must be running Windows Server 2008 R2 with SP1, the virtual machine must be running *Windows 7 Enterprise with SP1 or Windows 7 Ultimate with SP1*, and the remote client computer must be running either Windows Server 2008 R2 with SP1 or *Windows 7 with SP1*. To connect to the virtual machine, the remote client computer requires an updated version of Remote Desktop Services (included in the service pack for all editions of Windows 7).




Service packs are made because they include a major, new feature.  This is why it is unlikely Windows 7 will see another service pack because they'll release new features to Windows 8/Server 2012.


Edit: Since XP SP3 keeps coming up, here's the new features in it:
-"Black Hole" Router Detection

-Network Access Protection (NAP) - A feature that was added to XP to take advatange of improvements in Server 2008.

-CredSSP Security Service Provider - Brings XP up to RDP 6.1 specification.

SP3 was mostly released because it became clear businesses weren't going to upgrade their computers to Vista so they allowed XP to function with Server 2008 to make Server 2008 more appealing to corporate customers.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Aug 12, 2012)

D007 said:


> Same as I've always had..lol.. Sometimes firefox bluescreens on 1st load.. sometimes flash crashes and stalls, plays badly in general, runs waay to heavy on resources.. I swear I had better video performance on XP.. No joke..



It had better be a joke if you want to blame Windows for any of that


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Drone said:


> Re-read my post then. It was impleneted for Windows 2008 R2 not Windows 7. *le sigh*



As Ford said, it's the same thing really.



FordGT90Concept said:


> SP3 was mostly released because it became clear businesses weren't going to upgrade their computers to Vista so they allowed XP to function with Server 2008 to make Server 2008 more appealing to corporate customers.



I'm thinking it'll be the same thing with 7/8. We might well see a new SP for Vista for that matter, I can't see businesses will mass migrate to 8.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if some feature revolving around Metro is implemented into Server 2012 that they would release service packs for Vista/7 for.  For example, if they implemented a corporate pool of software on Server 2012 with site-licencsing, I wouldn't be surprised if there is some pseudo-Metro download for Vista/7 that allows access to that pool.  If they did that, Metro would get corporate adaption much faster than they would otherwise.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 12, 2012)

Probably wont see Sp2 for win7 untill many months after Win8 release , if at all, but given the corporate world is just moveing to win7 and wont be jumping on the win8 bandwaggon, another SP for win7 does seem inevitable to me, all be it eventually and without the metro UI as an addin.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Personally, if they aren't going to release a SP2 for Win7 or SP3 for Vista because there aren't any significant changes they want to make or any new features they want to add, I'd at least like update rollup packages for Vista and Win7.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 12, 2012)

zenlaserman said:


> *Oh I do.  The irony of the whole matter is it's hard for me to take someone with a username like yours seriously*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on bro! Nvidia and Intel are so 1337!!! :shadedshu 

In all seriousness I see no reason for microsoft to release a service pack 2 for W7.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually there is SP3 on XP, so there will never be a SP2 on windows 7.


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Actually there is SP3 on XP, so there will never be a SP2 on windows 7.



What do you mean?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> In all seriousness I see no reason for microsoft to release a service pack 2 for W7.



Do the ~70 updates that have been released since SP1 totaling ~250MB over a 128Kbps satellite connection and then you will see a reason for Microsoft to release a SP2 for Win7.


----------

